# Bye bye Jeff Jones



## DavisUberX (Sep 13, 2014)

Jeff Jones, the president of Uber, is quitting the car-hailing company after less than a year. The move by the No. 2 exec, said sources, is directly related to the multiple controversies there, including explosive charges of sexism and sexual harassment.

(UPDATE: Uber confirmed the departure, saying in a statement: "We want to thank Jeff for his six months at the company and wish him all the best." And, in a note to staff, Uber CEO Travis Kalanick said: "After we announced our intention to hire a COO, Jeff came to the tough decision that he doesn't see his future at Uber. It is unfortunate that this was announced through the press but I thought it was important to send all of you an email before providing comment publicly.)

(UPDATE: Jones also confirmed the departure with a blistering assessment of the company. "It is now clear, however, that the beliefs and approach to leadership that have guided my career are inconsistent with what I saw and experienced at Uber, and I can no longer continue as president of the ride sharing business," he said in a statement to Recode.)

http://www.recode.net/2017/3/19/149...quits-management-turmoil-ride-hailing-company


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Well that didn't take long did it? IPOs gotta be right around the corner yup yup. Hey anybody know where I can get a saddle for my Unicorn? I need to ride it away into the sunset.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

This is priceless!! Travis, your company is a self inflicted soup sandwich! LOVING IT!!!


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Dear Jeff, Thanks for reaching out to us, we know how frustrating being the president can be. Please provide me the trip id so I can better assist you.

Uber can only be successful when presidents like you are successful!


-Manish


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

_Jones spent much of the beginning of his tenure as the president of ride-sharing driving for Uber and meeting with drivers, after which he sent drivers an email about what he learned and what the company intends to do._

Apparently he didn't learn much out driving. Some people drive in San Francisco and think that's reality. That's San Fran, that reality doesn't translate well.


----------



## Mr. G (Sep 4, 2016)

What did Jeff Jones think he was joining, a picnic?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

He was likely given no authority and just hired as a figurehead to run as a
blocker and take abuse. You can tell by his letter to drivers he seemed to do nothing but regurgitate the same old company line and avoid the real issues.

Uber is sick at the top. So playing the shell game with various new underling positions won't change anything.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I guess having that Facebook meet with Drivers opened his eyes on how Uber looks at us, a disposable yet necessary element on their quest for global domination on the TNC.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Jeff who?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

That's not gonna help the resume.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

After what happen yesterday, makes my day . 

I'd like to go buy that guy a drink.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Jeff Jones really had no chance. Working at Uber HQ is toxic to your resume, GL finding a decent COO with that rep.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

He was like "what have I done" when he did that online Facebook Q&A. lol


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> He was like "what have I done" when he did that online Facebook Q&A. lol


Yeap, I was there and believe me, nobody was sympathetic to Uber. I don't think he ever encounter a 100% dissent among "associates". I bet he tried to make some changes but Mr. Travis should've been blocking him at all times.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

You think he's going to put the six month gig at Uber on his Resume? 

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Either one of two things happened:

1) He got a better offer elsewhere
2) Him and Travis clashed


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Nice knowing a bunch of ****wits run the US economy. With a leader like Trump, what cold go wrong? 

I wonder if 6 months was the maturity on his RSU's? LOL Jeff prolly soaked them for millions.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Nice knowing a bunch of &%[email protected]!*wits run the US economy. With a leader like Trump, what cold go wrong?
> 
> I wonder if 6 months was the maturity on his RSU's? LOL Jeff prolly soaked them for millions.


You blaming Trump for what is going on at Uber? Jeff Jones left because he is not happy with Travis and how the company is being run.

In 2015 Jeff Jones got over $7M in compensation from Target. I am not sure what he was making at Uber.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Makes an ass of himself on Facebook in February
Quits his job of a few months in March
What's in store for him in April?


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

...And the bad press keeps coming. If Uber had tried to be an upscale car service for businessmen it might have survived. But no. Lets go cater to the college kids and to bus crowd. You reap what you sow.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Buckiemohawk said:


> ...And the bad press keeps coming. If Uber had tried to be an upscale car service for businessmen it might have survived. But no. Lets go cater to the college kids and to bus crowd. You reap what you sow.


I think it'll survive until the investor money runs out. Another couple of years probably.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DavisUberX said:


> Jeff Jones, the president of Uber, is quitting the car-hailing company after less than a year. The move by the No. 2 exec, said sources, is directly related to the multiple controversies there, including explosive charges of sexism and sexual harassment.
> 
> (UPDATE: Uber confirmed the departure, saying in a statement: "We want to thank Jeff for his six months at the company and wish him all the best." And, in a note to staff, Uber CEO Travis Kalanick said: "After we announced our intention to hire a COO, Jeff came to the tough decision that he doesn't see his future at Uber. It is unfortunate that this was announced through the press but I thought it was important to send all of you an email before providing comment publicly.)
> 
> ...


That didn't last long.

HE DIDNT EVEN FINISH UNPACKING !

How you going to wrestle a beast and make it orderly in 6 months !
Another quitter !



SurgeWarrior said:


> This is priceless!! Travis, your company is a self inflicted soup sandwich! LOVING IT!!!


UBER : ITS OWN WORST ENEMY !

TREATMENT OF DRIVERS IS A SYMPTOM OF THE DISEASE !



The Gift of Fish said:


> I think it'll survive until the investor money runs out. Another couple of years probably.


Not at the rate they are spending on useless trivial bling and amassing a horrid reputation.

Like cutting a ball of rubber bands !
Split knotted ends twisting off in every direction.



SurgeWarrior said:


> Dear Jeff, Thanks for reaching out to us, we know how frustrating being the president can be. Please provide me the trip id so I can better assist you.
> 
> Uber can only be successful when presidents like you are successful!
> 
> ...


" Bubbles " will help you pack.
- Manish Patel



grams777 said:


> He was likely given no authority and just hired as a figurehead to run as a
> blocker and take abuse. You can tell by his letter to drivers he seemed to do nothing but regurgitate the same old company line and avoid the real issues.
> 
> Uber is sick at the top. So playing the shell game with various new underling positions won't change anything.


Exactly my thoughts.
He was tossed in as a " Pacifier" and given no authority to effect change.
Any recommendations were tossed aside because . . . DRIVERS DONT COUNT in Uber philosophy
This is the dooming of Uber,this philosophy.


----------



## Phonepeddler (Sep 15, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Dear Jeff, Thanks for reaching out to us, we know how frustrating being the president can be. Please provide me the trip id so I can better assist you.
> 
> Uber can only be successful when presidents like you are successful!
> 
> ...


****ing love this! lol!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> That's not gonna help the resume.


Leaping from the train wreck ?
After the conductor ordered more speed.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Who's the next puppet I wonder.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

EX_ said:


> Who's the next puppet I wonder.


Who wants a job like that ?
Obviously Uber didn't want Real change,just a mask over the evil.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Jones is a punk.

No cocaine
No sexual harassment
No abuse of drivers
No hostile work environment
No willful ignorance
Frankly, Jeff was no fun.

I guess when we bought him a target shirt and said he has a target on his back, he didn't like that.

Maybe Lyft will hire him. I wonder if he will use me as a reference?

I will say nothing but good things about him.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

TK thought a marketing genius could gild a turd. 
The gilded turd still stank, and the stank stuck on good ol Jeffy boy.
You cannot improve driver relations without MONEY.


----------



## swordfish909 (Jan 13, 2016)

Lol, thanks Jones for taking a bullet for the Corporation in such short notice, good luck to your future career, we will find another sucker to fill your position.

Uber h.q.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I think it'll survive until the investor money runs out. Another couple of years probably.


Saudi money never runs out cause their oil won't run out for 2,000 more years.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

The lawsuit between Uber and Google will make or break Uber. Jeff could see the writing on the walls


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> The lawsuit between Uber and Google will make or break Uber. Jeff could see the writing on the walls


I vote "break".
Have you read the articles? The tech dude who jumped ship from Waymo to Uber downloaded a ton of data weeks before jumping ship.
It's a slam dunk for Alphabet.


----------



## Roadrage Ranger (Nov 7, 2015)

I swear, it seems like Uber is in the news several times a week these days with one new negative headline after another.
What I hear Jeff Jones saying is "The situation is worse than it appears".


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I vote "break".
> Have you read the articles? The tech dude who jumped ship from Waymo to Uber downloaded a ton of data weeks before jumping ship.
> It's a slam dunk for Alphabet.


I agree. It's not going to be good. Uber is always on the shady side of their growth. They are known for asking for forgiveness first. This is going to hurt


----------



## Nut Insiderr (Mar 1, 2017)

Working for Uber is great money for doing a whole bunch of nothing. You guys have no idea have much money they are throwing in the fire because of its self driving cars. 

If Uber was honest with its intentions they would be in a better position instead of constantly lying to everyone and themselves.

I can't wait for the movie and books to come out.


----------



## Roadrage Ranger (Nov 7, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I vote "break".
> Have you read the articles? The tech dude who jumped ship from Waymo to Uber downloaded a ton of data weeks before jumping ship.
> It's a slam dunk for Alphabet.


Yep, Google has a general policy against pursuing lawsuits. Going to court is messy, with God and everybody looking at your dirty laundry, and defense motions of discovery revealing trade secrets. They'd much rather settle disputes out of court, so you can bet your a** when they DO file a lawsuit, it's serious, and they've got indisputable evidence.

Anthony Levandowski's claim that he downloaded the Waymo files so he could work at home doesn't wash. The obvious question gets raised: Why did he cover his tracks so cleanly that Google had to employ new state of the art forensic software to uncover his download?
I guess even high I.Q. criminals get stupid.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2017/03/20/uber-president-steps-down-after-6-months.html
*Uber president steps down after 6 months*
March 20, 2017 Associated Press

SAN FRANCISCO - Jeff Jones, president of the embattled ride-hailing company Uber, has resigned just six months after taking the job, the company confirmed Sunday.

In a brief statement, Uber didn't say why Jones left. "We want to thank Jeff for his six months at the company and wish him all the best," it said.

Jones told the tech blog Recode, which first reported his resignation, that his values didn't align with Uber's.

"*The beliefs and approach to leadership that have guided my career are inconsistent with what I saw and experienced at Uber, and I can no longer continue as president of the ride sharing business*," he said in a statement.

Jones is the latest of several high-level executives to leave the San Francisco-based company.

Last month, a top engineering executive, Amit Singhal, left Uber five weeks after his hire was announced. He allegedly failed to disclose that he'd left his previous job at Google because of a sexual harassment allegation.

Ed Baker, Uber's vice president of product and growth, resigned earlier this month. So did Charlie Miller, Uber's top security researcher, who left to join Didi, China's larger ride-hailing company.

Jones' departure comes days after Uber CEO Travis Kalanick said the company will hire a chief operating officer who can help write its "next chapter."

Jones had left Target, where he was chief marketing officer, to join Uber in September.

Uber has been hit by several controversies, including allegations that it routinely ignores sexual harassment. A recent video showed Kalanick profanely berating a driver who confronted him about steep cuts in Uber's rates.

Uber also acknowledged it has used a program to thwart authorities who have been trying to curtail or shut down its service in cities around the world.

The company also has faces challenges in court.

Waymo, a self-driving car company that used to be part of Google, last month sued Uber in federal court, alleging betrayal and high-tech espionage. The complaint accuses Anthony Levandowski, a former top manager for Google's self-driving car project, of stealing technology now propelling Uber's effort to build an autonomous vehicle fleet.

Uber denied Waymo's claims, calling them "a baseless attempt to slow down a competitor."
---------------------------------------------------------

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/19/business/jeff-jones-leaves-uber-ride-sharing-president.html
*Two Executives to Leave Uber, Adding to Departures*
New York Times By MIKE ISAAC MARCH 19, 2017

The number of executive departures from Uber is growing.

Jeff Jones, Uber's president of ride sharing, has left the company after just six months, Uber said on Sunday. In addition, Brian McClendon, vice president of maps and business platform at Uber, also plans to leave at the end of the month.

The two men are exiting Uber under very different circumstances. Mr. Jones, who was poached from Target to be Uber's No. 2 executive, resigned after the ride-sharing company's chief, Travis Kalanick, said he needed leadership help and began a search for a chief operating officer.

Mr. McClendon is departing amicably from Uber and will be an adviser to the company. In a statement, he said he was moving back to Kansas, where he is from, to explore politics. His exit has been in the works for some time, and his last day at Uber is March 28.

The departures add to the executive exodus from Uber this year. Raffi Krikorian, a well-regarded director in Uber's self-driving division, left the company last week, while Gary Marcus, who joined Uber in December after Uber acquired his company, left this month. Uber also asked for the resignation of Amit Singhal, a top engineer who failed to disclose a sexual harassment claim against him at his previous employer, Google, before joining Uber. And Ed Baker, another senior executive, left this month as well.

Mr. Jones did not respond to a request for comment. In a statement to Recode, he said, "The beliefs and approach to leadership that have guided my career are inconsistent with what I saw and experienced at Uber."

Mr. McClendon, in a statement, said he was returning to his hometown, Lawrence, Kan., after 30 years away. "This fall's election and the current fiscal crisis in Kansas is driving me to more fully participate in our democracy - and I want to do that in the place I call home," he said. "I believe in Uber's mission and the many talented people working there to make it a reality and that's why I have agreed to stay on as an adviser."

Mr. Jones's hiring last August was widely publicized by Uber. He was in charge of the company's branding, customer support and operations divisions.

Mr. Jones's exit was first reported by Recode. Matt Kallman, an Uber spokesman, confirmed the departure in an email statement on Sunday. "We want to thank Jeff for his six months at the company and wish him all the best," he wrote.

Mr. Jones's exit is problematic for Uber, as many current and former employees had seen him as a natural successor or counterpart to Mr. Kalanick. Investors and the company's board of directors were particularly keen on stabilizing the troubled company after months of internal turmoil.

Mr. Kalanick has faced intense scrutiny in recent weeks for his role in fostering the combative and cutthroat culture of Uber's internal operations, and has been blamed for not properly dealing with the company's continuing human resources issues. After a video of Mr. Kalanick getting into a heated argument with a driver surfaced this month, Mr. Kalanick said he would seek leadership help, prompting the search for a chief operating officer.

Mr. Jones was viewed by many as the so-called adult in the room - an executive with experience as a leader at a public company that had undergone a period of intense crisis. He oversaw Target's marketing division during and after the fallout of a major company data breach in 2013.

Uber hired Mr. McClendon, a highly respected engineer in Silicon Valley, from Google nearly two years ago to work on the company's mapping and autonomous vehicle technology initiatives. Mr. McClendon was at Google for more than a decade, and was instrumental in forming Google Earth and leading the company's geolocation technology research.

His departure from Uber is concerning considering how strategically important mapping and geolocation services are to the ride-hailing company. Uber currently relies on a mix of mapping technologies from multiple companies, but also depends heavily on Google Maps, a product from one of Uber's main competitors.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/20/business/dealbook/uber-executives-quit-exodus.html
*Morning Agenda: The Exodus From Uber Continues*
New York Times - Amy TSang March 20, 2017

Uber is not just struggling to right the ship, its problems may actually be getting worse...

[ _read the article here_ ]


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SCdave said:


> You think he's going to put the six month gig at Uber on his Resume?
> 
> Hmmmmmm


At that high level, these guys don't have resumes. Everyone knows what and where you've been.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Maybe he can make more as a driver.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

THE RECODE ARTICLE THAT BROKE THE STORY
https://www.recode.net/2017/3/19/14976110/uber-president-jeff-jones-quits

*Uber president Jeff Jones is quitting, citing differences over 'beliefs and approach to leadership'*
*He is leaving after apparently deciding the current controversies are too much to handle.*
BY KARA SWISHER AND JOHANA BHUIYAN MAR 19, 2017

Jeff Jones, the president of Uber, is quitting the car-hailing company after less than a year. The move by the No. 2 exec, said sources, is directly related to the multiple controversies there, including explosive charges of sexism and sexual harassment.

(UPDATE: Uber confirmed the departure, saying in a statement: "We want to thank Jeff for his six months at the company and wish him all the best." And, in a note to staff, Uber CEO Travis Kalanick said: "After we announced our intention to hire a COO, Jeff came to the tough decision that he doesn't see his future at Uber. It is unfortunate that this was announced through the press but I thought it was important to send all of you an email before providing comment publicly.)

(UPDATE: Jones also confirmed the departure with a blistering assessment of the company. "It is now clear, however, that the beliefs and approach to leadership that have guided my career are inconsistent with what I saw and experienced at Uber, and I can no longer continue as president of the ride sharing business," he said in a statement to Recode.)

Jones, said sources, determined that this was not the situation he signed on for, especially after Uber CEO Travis Kalanick announced a search for a new COO to help him right the very troubled ship.

That was not the reason for Jones' departure, sources said, even though it meant that Kalanick was bringing in a new exec who could outrank him. Instead, these sources said, Jones determined that the situation at the company was more problematic than he realized.

Jones was certainly touted by Kalanick as a big hire when he arrived at Uber last fall from Target, where he was its well-regarded CMO. His job, among others, was to remake the company's tainted image. He also was president of its main ride-sharing business.

Kalanick and Jones met just a year ago at the TED conference in Vancouver and there was much excitement that the company was attracting top-level corporate execs.

Jones replaced board member Ryan Graves, who started at the company as CEO but relinquished that role to Travis Kalanick in 2010, as president. Graves now heads up the company's delivery business, UberEverything. The transition was pitched as a necessary move as the ride-hail company continued to scale.

"Over the last six months, Ryan and I have become increasingly convinced that our rapidly growing marketing efforts needed to be far more integrated with our city operations," Kalanick wrote in a post announcing Jones' hire.

Jones spent much of the beginning of his tenure as the president of ride-sharing driving for Uber and meeting with drivers, after which he sent drivers an email about what he learned and what the company intends to do.

"It's clear that there's much we can be doing better. Listening is where we get our best ideas, because they come from you, the people using Uber every day " he wrote.

But in February, Jones' second public attempt to reach drivers went awry when drivers began flooding Jones' Facebook page with angry comments and complaints during a question and answer session.

Jones' decision to leave Uber likely won't surprise people who worked with him at Target. "Jeff does not like conflict," a source previously told Recode.

The situation at the company has deteriorated since then, obviously, after a blog post by a former female engineer chronicled a deeply dysfunctional management led by Kalanick that favored what board member Arianna Huffington called "brilliant jerks."

Jerks indeed, as what has happened since then has made clear. Since the post, the company has fired its engineering head after revelations of a serious sexual harassment investigation at his previous employer, saw its head of product leave after questionable sexual behavior was uncovered at a company event and has initiated an investigation into the entire situation with a former Attorney General of the United States at the lead.

In addition, the now persistently apologetic Kalanick announced the search for a COO to help him do a better job.

Here is Kalanick's full note to the staff:

_Team,

I wanted to let you know that Jeff Jones has decided to resign from Uber.

Jeff joined Uber in October 2016 from being CMO at retailer Target. In 6 months, he made an important impact on the company-from his focus on being driver obsessed to delivering our first brand reputation study, which will help set our course in the coming months and year.

After we announced our intention to hire a COO, Jeff came to the tough decision that he doesn't see his future at Uber. It is unfortunate that this was announced through the press but I thought it was important to send all of you an email before providing comment publicly.

Rachel, Pierre and Mac will continue to lead the Global Ops teams, reporting to me until we have signed a COO. Troy Stevenson, who leads CommOps, and Shalin Amin who leads brand design will report to Rachel Holt. Ab Gupta will report to Andrew MacDonald.

Thanks,

Travis_​
Here is Jones' full statement:

_I joined Uber because of its Mission, and the challenge to build global capabilities that would help the company mature and thrive long-term.

It is now clear, however, that the beliefs and approach to leadership that have guided my career are inconsistent with what I saw and experienced at Uber, and I can no longer continue as president of the ride sharing business.

There are thousands of amazing people at the company, and I truly wish everyone well._​


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

I drove about 20 hours this weekend and I can tell you I was steady and busy. I see no downturn in Uber usage. Many of my passengers complemented me and the Uber service in general. That is what this is all about. It don't matter what the CEO or execs are doing. The idea is a technical marvel and Uber has the market share. 

Eventually Uber will go public and Travis will be worth Billions. He knows this. He is hanging on and the original investors are hanging on and staying silent because this puppy is worth so much $$$$$$.

So all this delete uber stuff, lyft commercials, unhappy drivers, rapes and murders, CEO mistakes, executives quitting and sexual harassment is all noise. The train is still moving down the track at a very high speed. I don't think anything will de-rail it.

As a driver, I look at the app and it is pretty solid. My customers seem to like the new pricing model where the app tells them how much the ride will be ahead of time. Yes we are getting screwed out of some money but our ratings are not taking a hit for Uber gouging the customer. The tipping thing still irks me. I guilted a passenger this weekend into a $20 tip and she said that she wasn't tipping at first but when her rating went down she started tipping and it went back up. I selectively declined a number of rides due to distance away and pax rating. I also cancelled several rides after 5 minute no show and moved on. Uber is not perfect but it is still pretty good. I still make money and coming up on my 3rd year in June and nearly 2000 rides. I have learned where and when to drive and strategies to maximize my income by anticipating a surge.

There is a ton of good information and advice on this site. But there is also a ton of noise and B.S. We should not care about Travis or Jeff Jones...these people live in another world. We can not touch or affect them. The same goes for Donald Trump and DC politics...people can cry and protest but we can't change what is going to happen in the next 2-4 years and beyond. Once you realize the elections in November 2016 set a new course for the next 4 years and then you have to accept that and move on with your life. Jeff Jones accepted and moved on. Travis will move on one day. Hopefully I will still be making money driving for Uber and meet some wonderful people along the way.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

DelaJoe said:


> I drove about 20 hours this weekend and I can tell you I was steady and busy. I see no downturn in Uber usage. Many of my passengers complemented me and the Uber service in general. That is what this is all about. It don't matter what the CEO or execs are doing. The idea is a technical marvel and Uber has the market share.
> 
> Eventually Uber will go public and Travis will be worth Billions. He knows this. He is hanging on and the original investors are hanging on and staying silent because this puppy is worth so much $$$$$$.
> 
> ...


Almost like me two years ago. 
Try not to get in an accident or those wonderful people in your car might sue you . Uber will deactivate your account just in case for couple of month or forever too.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DelaJoe said:


> We should not care about Travis or Jeff Jones...these people live in another world. We can not touch or affect them.


Did you participate in Jeff Jones FB Q&A?
I'm as cynical as anyone, but in hindsight it is very hard to believe that 'we' had no impact on his decision to leave the company.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

SCdave said:


> You think he's going to put the six month gig at Uber on his Resume?
> 
> Hmmmmmm


He was very publically the COO. It's not like the next CEO he interviews with ain't gonna ask about it.

My question is this, "So JJ, your six months UBER, what did you learn?". I wanna hear that answer.


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Roadrage Ranger said:


> I swear, it seems like Uber is in the news several times a week these days with one new negative headline after another.
> What I hear Jeff Jones saying is "The situation is worse than it appears".


All this sh..t could have been avoided if that stupid a$$ Kalanick agreed to add tipping button a few years ago. I'm not even sure 2 buttons would help at this point..


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

7Miles said:


> Almost like me two years ago.
> Try not to get in an accident or those wonderful people in your car might sue you . Uber will deactivate your account just in case for couple of month or forever too.


I am not sure how to respond to this...so I won't. Enjoy the rest of your life.


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

DelaJoe said:


> I drove about 20 hours this weekend and I can tell you I was steady and busy. I see no downturn in Uber usage. Many of my passengers complemented me and the Uber service in general. That is what this is all about. It don't matter what the CEO or execs are doing. The idea is a technical marvel and Uber has the market share.
> 
> Eventually Uber will go public and Travis will be worth Billions. He knows this. He is hanging on and the original investors are hanging on and staying silent because this puppy is worth so much $$$$$$.
> 
> ...


Hey, did you make money on Inauguration day in DC? You keep dodging this question for some reason


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Bulls23 said:


> Hey, did you make money on Inauguration day in DC? You keep dodging this question for some reason


Sorry but because I have a Delaware registration and drivers license I am unable to pickup in the District. I didn't do very well taking people from Maryland into DC and I couldn't work in DC so I didn't do good that day.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

*Travis Kalanick to step down as Uber CEO? Sure, ok, I'll bite...*
https://pando.com/2017/03/20/travis...ite/3d6d89e38e9dc00a3b9f33628e4e18d49bb8be2b/
PANDO 3.20.17 Paul Carr

Jeff Jones just quit, Google's lawyers are getting closer, a successful IPO seems like a distant fantasy and god only knows what scandal will emerge next.

Predicting how Travis Kalanick will respond to Uber's towering pile of disasters is like predicting what could happen if a wild goose suddenly found itself locked overnight in a mortuary. Endless possibilties, but none of them good.

The latest suggestion, buried in this BBC story and citing two sources, is that after finding a safe new COO, Kalanick plans to oversee an orderly transfer of power before stepping down as CEO. On the list of outcomes this one seems as unlikely to me as the goose sweeping the the morgue floor before waddling calmly for the door... but this is the BBC so we have to at least entertain the possibility it's true.

Here are just a few of the questions naturally stemming from Kalanick resigning just as a new COO arrives...


Will the COO immediately become the CEO, or will a new CEO be appointed too?

If the COO becomes CEO then why not stop dicking around and just recruit a new CEO now? Is that what's really happening behidn the scenes but, for some batshit reason, Kalanick doesn't want to admit it publicly?

If there's a new CEO to be found too then...

3a) Why on earth would anyone take the COO role knowing there'll be a new sheriff in town who will want to hire his own people?
3b) Will that person come from outside the company, or be elevated from Travis' "A Team"

If the new CEO comes from within then why on earth would anyone take the COO role knowing that, with Travis (likely) as Chairman and a COO absolutely loyal to that Chair, it'll be impossible to rid the company of the toxic culture that got it into this mess

And which A-Team member? Emil Michael? The dude who threatened Sarah and might now be implicated in the Otto mess? Ryan Graves - someone else who, at the very least, is going to have some questions to answer too from Google's lawyers? Thuan Pham?

If, then, the new CEO comes from outside the company are we honestly supposed to believe Travis plans to hand over his baby to two completely new parents? Why would he do that, given there's nobody on the board with the power to force his hand?

Who in their right mind, inside or outside the company, would want to run Uber right now? This isn't a company with a business or product problem? This isn't a Yahoo-style ego play. This is a company that's top-to-bottom rotten, that alumni are missing off their resumes to avoid being tarred by association, that's about to face a gigantic lawsuit that might shut down the business division it was banking on to save the company. Shit, this is a company still in the midst of a major investigation to figure out what other scandals might be lurking. Why the hell would you take that job? The morgue goose wouldn't take that job.

Which brings me to 8), which might just be the craziest question of all: Does this mean Garrett is coming back?

Remember Garrett Camp? The guy who founded Uber. The guy who has managed to disappear into the shadows, growing (at least) as rich as Travis but with absolutely none of the blowback. If you're a journalist in Silicon Valley you likely answered "no" to that question - judging from recent reporting, nobody remembers Garrett or thinks he should any way answer for the horror show that is his company. To read and watch the media coverage of Uber you'd think it was all Travis from start to finish and that there was nobody - nobody! - who could possibly reign him in.

So is this his moment? His Jack Dorsey or Returning Steve Jobs or whatever the right analogy is moment when Garrett "What did I miss?" Camp rides back into the company, is installed as a safe, interim CEO while Travis gets bumped to Chairman.

The possibility seems ridiculous given Camp's virtual disappearance from the Uber universe in recent years. But at this point, and given what we know about Kalanick's ego, it is also literally the only outcome that makes any kind of sense. By installing Garrett as CEO, Kalanick keeps the control of Uber pretty much as it already was. If they play it right, even the mystery new COO might not realize what's happening. And you can bet your life the headlines will express shock and delight at a safe pair of hands arriving to steady the Uber ship. Next stop IPO!

And when Travis appears at Re/Code (which of course he's doing, because that's where sociopaths go to do their laundry), probably alongside Arianna Huffington and a basket of kittens, he'll be congratulated for taking the first steps towards becoming a real grown up (Travis Kalanick is 40 years old) and on putting Uber back on the road to recovery.

I say that's the only outcome that makes sense in Travis World, and it is. But let's not forget who we're talking about here. It's equally likely that Emil Michael becomes CEO, or Robert Gates, or Eric Trump, or Ivanka Trump. Maybe Uber will announce it's selling itself to Didi, or Google, or Russia. Or perhaps it'll just have a full scale freak out, honking and screeching and knocking over the embalming fluid with its wings before pecking out a cadaver's eyeball and chowing down on its...

...wait, sorry, that's the goose again.

Then again, who the hell knows?


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Looks like he got off the ship early enough to survive with his sanity in tact.Or maybe not.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

I rate him 5 stars for being smart enough to quit Fuber.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

"the beliefs and approach to leadership that have guided my career are inconsistent with what I saw and experienced at Uber."

An honest and very accurate assessment.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Under Jeff Jone's short tenure, we did not see any price cuts in January for the first time in years. 

Particularly in my city, we saw cancel fees come back. 

I sent him a couple messages on LinkedIn and he (or his assistant) always responded and I want to to think my messages about cancellation fees and winter slump rate cuts got through to him. 

Honestly, I am pretty devastated he left. He seemed liek he really did care about the drivers. 

IMO he left because he knew the only way drivers will be happy is from the rates being raised and/or a tipping option included. He realized that Travis will not give in and therefore his job would of been a failure if he continued. Just think for a second. 99% of driver complaints out his forum lead back to pay. If we got paid a little more, we wouldn't even be worried about the guy being a jerk in the backseat.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

SCdave said:


> You think he's going to put the six month gig at Uber on his Resume?
> 
> Hmmmmmm


That will probably go against his record. I know I would try to hide that or put it as a case of temporary executive insanity.



roadman said:


> "the beliefs and approach to leadership that have guided my career are inconsistent with what I saw and experienced at Uber."
> 
> An honest and very accurate assessment.


Translation: "I don't think this company can be saved as long as Travis is at the helm."



Michael - Cleveland said:


> *Travis Kalanick to step down as Uber CEO? Sure, ok, I'll bite...*
> https://pando.com/2017/03/20/travis...ite/3d6d89e38e9dc00a3b9f33628e4e18d49bb8be2b/
> PANDO 3.20.17 Paul Carr
> 
> ...





Michael - Cleveland said:


> If, then, the new CEO comes from outside the company are we honestly supposed to believe Travis plans to hand over his baby to two completely new parents? Why would he do that, given there's nobody on the board with the power to force his hand?


With the amount of money that Uber received from several venture capitals, and they still injecting more, (obviously they see the tremendous potential) eventually a hostile takeover will take place. I think that is the more likely outcome. The ones that will get caught in the middle will be us, the drivers, the ones that will collect the 200 pass will be Lyft and other ride-share companies that sits on the sidelines salivating over Uber's demise. But there is some hope, with new leadership this company can actually start turning a profit and straighten the whole mess that is Uber.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> He was very publically the COO. It's not like the next CEO he interviews with ain't gonna ask about it.
> 
> My question is this, "So JJ, your six months UBER, what did you learn?". I wanna hear that answer.


I'll give it a shot for Jeffy. 
_
I learned that I can both walk and chew gum like I can also run a business, increase market shares, make investors happy, communicate my vision with board members, all while keeping a moral compass pointing opposite of "A-hole". _

Something like that.


----------



## TheFixer1 (Jan 29, 2017)

DelaJoe said:


> I am not sure how to respond to this...so I won't. Enjoy the rest of your life.


You must be a newber.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> TK thought a marketing genius could gild a turd.
> The gilded turd still stank, and the stank stuck on good ol Jeffy boy.
> You cannot improve driver relations without MONEY.












Does anyone have any toilet paper?

I prefer silver lined, spring breeze scented with a hint of lime.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Aha !!!!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Random musings. I wonder if they had even finished redecorating his office suite yet. You think he'll have to reimburse the investors? Na, I'd say just take it out of my notional stock options. Phuc it, it's all monopoly money anyway.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

_*Oops!*_


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> My question is this, "So JJ, your six months UBER, what did you learn?". I wanna hear that answer.


I have a hard time blaming this guy too much. Yeah, he was an exec and the Facebook chat was a disaster (but when was the last time an Uber exec at least listened to the concerns of drivers??). Yes he toed the company line and was able to accomplish pretty much nothing for drivers.

However, in my full time career I went from being a mid-level supervisor to a departmental manager whom my former colleagues then reported to. It was then I discovered just how bad the turds stunk at the top. It's not a pleasant position between the underlings (drivers) and upper management knowing the underlings are right in some cases but having to maintain the company line with no direct ability to change policy other than try to provide influence up to non-receptive owners. I lasted a year in that shit before finding a new company to work for, so props to Jeff for getting the hell out after 6 months.

And even more props for quitting in the press with a statement about difference of opinion and culture clashes with the leadership than a private "resigning for personal reasons."


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

The list of rats leaving the sinking ship keeps growing:

Brian McClendon, Uber vice president of maps
Jeff Jones, Uber president
Gary Marcus, Uber AI Labs director
Raffi Krikorian, senior director of engineering at Uber's Advanced Technologies Center
Charlie Miller, senior engineer of Uber's autonomous driving division
Ed Baker, Uber's vice president of product and growth
Amit Singhal, Uber's senior vice president of engineering
That does not even account for the 100s of employees that have left recently without coverage by major media outlets. 
Congrats to all those with the courage to say...


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Seams to me that this gentleman mr. Jones tried to change something for better.
Did not worke out. So, thank you mr. Jones.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> He was like "what have I done" when he did that online Facebook Q&A. lol


Yeah that whole thing was a


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

DelaJoe said:


> I drove about 20 hours this weekend and I can tell you I was steady and busy. I see no downturn in Uber usage. Many of my passengers complemented me and the Uber service in general. That is what this is all about. It don't matter what the CEO or execs are doing. The idea is a technical marvel and Uber has the market share.
> 
> Eventually Uber will go public and Travis will be worth Billions. He knows this. He is hanging on and the original investors are hanging on and staying silent because this puppy is worth so much $$$$$$.
> 
> ...


It's simply because the investors are paying your wages. When the investor money dries up, that's when you're gonna need to start worrying.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Another 1 bites the dust.


----------



## ganerbangla (Mar 4, 2017)

Now work for wall mart. Better competitors than target lol


----------



## Noneya damn business (Feb 17, 2017)

Trebor said:


> Under Jeff Jone's short tenure, we did not see any price cuts in January for the first time in years.
> 
> Particularly in my city, we saw cancel fees come back.
> 
> ...


When incentives get cut and Spread out over 2 periods in 1 week. That is technically a pay cut. Sf bay area we had $600 for quest 100 trips that you had a week to complete, this time last year. Plus some hourly pay at $55-$75 an hour
Now we have now we have to do 150 trips for $400 broken up as 75 trips min thru Thursday. 75 trips Fri to sun. And instead of hourly up to $75 an hour. Now they have boost. 1.1 to 2.1 same hours worked you will make an extra $100 on boost a week. That my friend is called a pay cut.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Noneya damn business said:


> When incentives get cut and Spread out over 2 periods in 1 week. That is technically a pay cut. Sf bay area we had $600 for quest 100 trips that you had a week to complete, this time last year. Plus some hourly pay at $55-$75 an hour
> Now we have now we have to do 150 trips for $400 broken up as 75 trips min thru Thursday. 75 trips Fri to sun. And instead of hourly up to $75 an hour. Now they have boost. 1.1 to 2.1 same hours worked you will make an extra $100 on boost a week. That my friend is called a pay cut.


boohoo.

Did you really think those promotions would last longer than they had to? A bonus is never guaranteed and I can see why you think its a paycut, but you should not depend on it. Especially when Uber generates these incentives randomly to each driver. The only bonus you can count on is the yearly bonus at "a real job" (quoting riders)


----------



## Noneya damn business (Feb 17, 2017)

Trebor said:


> boohoo.
> 
> Did you really think those promotions would last longer than they had to? A bonus is never guaranteed and I can see why you think its a paycut, but you should not depend on it. Especially when Uber generates these incentives randomly to each driver. The only bonus you can count on is the yearly bonus at "a real job" (quoting riders)


 I think it is a pay cut because it is. If I did the same amount of trips last year I would make less now. That's a pay cut. 1+1 still equals 2. Also they weren't random last year. Everyone could make $500 extra weekly on quest. The hourly was given out to different drivers. But I see you don't know what you are talking about. So you shouldn't have even said anything troll


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Dback2004 said:


> I have a hard time blaming this guy too much. Yeah, he was an exec and the Facebook chat was a disaster (but when was the last time an Uber exec at least listened to the concerns of drivers??). Yes he toed the company line and was able to accomplish pretty much nothing for drivers.
> 
> However, in my full time career I went from being a mid-level supervisor to a departmental manager whom my former colleagues then reported to. It was then I discovered just how bad the turds stunk at the top. It's not a pleasant position between the underlings (drivers) and upper management knowing the underlings are right in some cases but having to maintain the company line with no direct ability to change policy other than try to provide influence up to non-receptive owners. I lasted a year in that shit before finding a new company to work for, so props to Jeff for getting the hell out after 6 months.
> 
> And even more props for quitting in the press with a statement about difference of opinion and culture clashes with the leadership than a private "resigning for personal reasons."


I agree Dback2004. He came from Target which is a pretty well run and respected company to Uber which isn't either when it comes down to it. I'm sure it looked like a great opportunity with a "cool" company that until you sit in the seat you don't really know what you are getting into.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

The more I read about Jeff Jones, the more I actually think he MAY HAVE SUCCEEDED had he been given a chance.
He wanted in-app tipping and wanted to help drivers.
And of course, since Uber is dumb and pushes out quality people, he quit.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

PepeLePiu said:


> ... eventually a hostile takeover will take place. I think that is the more likely outcome.


A hostile takeover can only take place when investors can accumulate a controlling amount of voting shares of the company. In other words, as long as Kalanick, Camp and Graves hold a majority of the shares of Uber, no 'hostile takeover' is possible.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Polomarko said:


> Seams to me that this gentleman mr. Jones tried to change something for better.
> Did not worke out. So, thank you mr. Jones.


That's the feeling I'm getting to. It doesn't look like he was given any real power to make good changes.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

A plus for trying to help the drivers at least.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

If Jeff had either raised rates or gotten an in-app tip function he'd get a badge for 'Above and Beyond'

Under comments I wrote 'Needs to work on persistence'

4 stars


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uber needed him a lot more than he needed Uber. He'll be just fine. I hope Uber totally comes unraveled during the next few months. I think everybody needs to be working on an exit strategy. I'm going back to a W2 job as soon as possible. My next side job will hopefully be something working from home and not putting empty miles on my car and burning up gas for moronic cheap passengers.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Uber is clearly a burning building that can not be saved. Jeff saw this and got out.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

One thing puzzles me about this Jeff Jones...
What did he do that was so great over at Target.
I shop at Target ... I live between 2 of them. But lately I go a few miles out of my way to shop at Wal-Mart instead.
Why?
Because as sloppy and slovenly as the Stratford Wal-Mart appears, it always has at least 5 cashiers working the registers.
The last few times I've been in Target, spreading over a 3 month period, there were no customer service clerks at the registers at all. All the customers were forced to use the self-service "scan and bag it yourself" machines.
It was between 8 AM and 11 AM. Maybe later hours are different.

Is this the vision that Jones had for the store that was worth $7 million dollars?
Is this love of automation a factor in the entire self driving car conceit?

It would be ironic if UBER'S SDV became the low ball and LYFT retains it's drivers and becomes a high end service - because it has human drivers!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> One thing puzzles me about this Jeff Jones...
> What did he do that was so great over at Target.
> I shop at Target ... I live between 2 of them. But lately I go a few miles out of my way to shop at Wal-Mart instead.
> Why?
> ...


Maybe Target has been declining since Jeff Jones left, and that is the reason you are now shopping at Walmart.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

A T said:


> Uber is clearly a burning building that can not be saved. Jeff saw this and got out.


I honestly hope Travis Kalanick is having nightmares as his net worth crashes underneath him.

Uber could be a great company if it was ran by anyone other than him.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Maybe Target has been declining since Jeff Jones left, and that is the reason you are now shopping at Walmart.


Uber drivers can't afford to shop at Target.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber drivers can't afford to shop at Target.


2FiddyMile, don't be cruel.... If I watch every penny and pick up recyclable soda and beer cans at the local parks, and drive for UBER, I can indeed shop at Target.... now Jordan Marsh or J.C. Penny are another story.
I used to work at Sears (40 years ago) but that retail giant is just about extinct... Hell, I'm just about extinct!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber drivers can't afford to shop at Target.


Sure we can! Thanks to Jeff Jones, I have this amazing Target red card that gives me 5%savings every time I shop, thus allowing even UBER drivers to shop there.

Thank you Jeff Jones!!!


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

EX_ said:


> Who's the next puppet I wonder.


You mean who's the next stiff!



Bulls23 said:


> All this sh..t could have been avoided if that stupid a$$ Kalanick agreed to add tipping button a few years ago. I'm not even sure 2 buttons would help at this point..


Forget about the damn tipping button broa. Give us cash tips! Then, we don't have to pay taxes on them. 
Consider tip signs they really cost next to nothing and will pay you exponential dividends!



Maven said:


> The list of rats leaving the sinking ship keeps growing:
> 
> Brian McClendon, Uber vice president of maps
> Jeff Jones, Uber president
> ...


You forgot the 50% of Uber drivers that quit after the 1st year.



Retired Senior said:


> One thing puzzles me about this Jeff Jones...
> What did he do that was so great over at Target.
> I shop at Target ... I live between 2 of them. But lately I go a few miles out of my way to shop at Wal-Mart instead.
> Why?
> ...


Autonomous and non-autonomous will never co-exist. The only way autonomous vehicles will ever be viable, and practical, is for the feds, or the market to either, make driving your own car too expensive or illegal. TK shot himself in the foot when he dumped the Trump.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I guess the Billionaire's Boys Club was just too small for 2 female crotch grabbers!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

DavisUberX said:


> Jeff Jones, the president of Uber, is quitting the car-hailing company after less than a year. The move by the No. 2 exec, said sources, is directly related to the multiple controversies there, including explosive charges of sexism and sexual harassment.
> 
> (UPDATE: Uber confirmed the departure, saying in a statement: "We want to thank Jeff for his six months at the company and wish him all the best." And, in a note to staff, Uber CEO Travis Kalanick said: "After we announced our intention to hire a COO, Jeff came to the tough decision that he doesn't see his future at Uber. It is unfortunate that this was announced through the press but I thought it was important to send all of you an email before providing comment publicly.)
> 
> ...


I gonna miss him so much -- I can't stop crying


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> I guess the Billionaire's Boys Club was just too small for 2 female crotch grabbers!


Trump has a 1950s world view. How does he feel about SDCs? Has he ever talked (or tweeted!) about them?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Jones was standard corporate cannon fodder. He was paid well. I would guess he made $400K in 6 months. Not a bad haul.

Kalanick is and always will be the problem. Sociopaths don't understand they can not bankrupt the workforce to gain market share.

Somehow I believe Trump would back Kalanick until he actually met him.
Seeing the Kalanick video I think even the Baby Man would dislike Kalanick.

Make no mistake... Kalanick is the problem.
Kalanick has no plans of going away.


----------

